# Alternative Routes Into Medicine In Australia?



## extraterrestrial (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello All,

I graduated high school from another country. And I'm industrial engineer now. But I'd like to be a doctor so I am trying to get into medical school but have a very low GPA (Range: 2.30/ 5 out of 7). I have not taken the GAMSAT or MCAT yet but am planning to very soon and am preparing for it.

I have looked into masters program in an effort to increase my chances of getting into a medical school. Does getting a masters in this heighten my chances of getting into a medical school?

If not, what kind of careers are there and what is the job outlook for a masters in this?

Are there Post-Baccalaureate programs or special master programs for getting into medicine school in Australia? And Is it possible to get into medical school with Msc's GPA?

Thanks in advance


----------

